
Ask HN: Cloud infra cost model for a typical SaaS? - avighnay
I am trying to build a business model for a SaaS play. In your experience what does it typically cost on a monthly basis for a beginner SaaS deployment for an enterprise application (middleware, db, file storage) with 50 customers each having 25 users?
======
QuinnyPig
Depends entirely upon architecture and what the SaaS does; there's nowhere
near enough data to give a meaningful answer.

~~~
avighnay
Thank you for responding. I had hoped to get a typical configuration based
cost to insert into the business model cost projections

